# Hyatt Beach House Special Assessment 2022 - 2023 - does anyone have the letter?



## bobby111 (Oct 9, 2022)

We received the letter from the Hyatt Beach House concerning the special assessment. Now I cannot locate the letter, does anyone still have it or know where it can be found on the owners website?
Thanks!


----------



## Sapper (Oct 9, 2022)

bobby111 said:


> We received the letter from the Hyatt Beach House concerning the special assessment. Now I cannot locate the letter, does anyone still have it or know where it can be found on the owners website?
> Thanks!


If it’s that $500 thing, it is brought up every year due to a Florida law, then voted down. If it’s something else, I’m not aware of it.


----------



## ChicagoDave (Oct 9, 2022)

bobby111 said:


> We received the letter from the Hyatt Beach House concerning the special assessment. Now I cannot locate the letter, does anyone still have it or know where it can be found on the owners website?
> Thanks!



I believe this is the letter.


----------



## Sapper (Oct 9, 2022)

Thank you for posting that @ChicagoDave, I did not receive that letter. Interesting they cite keeping the 2023 maintenance fees at an 8% increase to totaling $1596, however, I just received the proposed budget with fees increasing apx 25% to apx $1950.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 10, 2022)

Sapper said:


> Thank you for posting that @ChicagoDave, I did not receive that letter. Interesting they cite keeping the 2023 maintenance fees at an 8% increase to totaling $1596, however, I just received the proposed budget with fees increasing apx 25% to apx $1950.


Is that for 3 yrs only?


----------



## Luvscoffee (Oct 12, 2022)

My understanding is the extra $500 is for 3 years to help cover the unexpected corrosion maintenance.


----------



## cfabar1 (Nov 15, 2022)

Better to pay to have it done than otherwise though.  I am glad they did not adopt a “two-phase” approach.


----------



## bradj (Nov 17, 2022)

ChicagoDave said:


> I believe this is the letter.


Are there others, like me, that never received thie September 9, 2022 letter concerning the extensive repairs, construction interference, and special assessments?


----------



## stover33 (Nov 17, 2022)

I am wondering how this construction could impact bookings to Beach House.  We were considering going in March 2023 which is obviously within the timeline of when construction will be going on.  Is there a chance reservations could be cancelled by the resort once confirmed if construction timelines get changed or delayed?  And also is there any update on access to the pool area, snack bar etc.?


----------



## stover33 (Nov 17, 2022)

bradj said:


> Are there others, like me, that never received thie September 9, 2022 letter concerning the extensive repairs, construction interference, and special assessments?



I believe it was sent by email.  I never got anything via regular mail about it.


----------

